# Tunisian Owl (pigeon)



## luisrolon (Jan 21, 2005)

Hello owl,

please give me a help finding a picture of a pigeon called Tunisian Owl.

thanks all.


----------



## mouldi (Dec 3, 2010)

*this is from my breeding*

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1490198547040&set=a.1491191131854.2069698.1596285263


----------



## mouldi (Dec 3, 2010)

*this is from my breeding*

hi ..this is my pigeon " tunisian owl "


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Oh, those are very beautiful!


----------



## avian (Sep 6, 2010)

nice bird you got there


----------



## JT (Mar 25, 2009)

I used to have a pair in Baghdad. Loved'em


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

Great looking !!....Do they fly much ?? What I want is a pair for use as droppers,for my race birds...I don`t want birds that want to fly,and I want calm/tame birds....Alamo


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

What's the difference between those and Figs or Italian Owls?

Edit: I read that they were what Figs were made from. I also read that African Owls are sometimes called Tunisian Owls.


----------



## ValencianFigs (Jul 10, 2010)

MaryOfExeter said:


> What's the difference between those and Figs or Italian Owls?
> 
> Edit: I read that they were what Figs were made from. I also read that African Owls are sometimes called Tunisian Owls.


I would say mostly size and the way they stand.

They are probably bigger than Figuritas, and they stand in a different position than the Italian Owl. And Yes I heard the same thing too.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I looked at the breed in the encyclopedia. At once they were considered the same as African Owls. And apparently the African Owls from Africa and the Afrian Owls bred in UK and USA are/were different  One more thing, that they are commonly mixed with Figs and finding pure ones isn't that easy.


----------



## chayi (May 1, 2010)

very nice bird


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

also the figs do not have as much as a rounded head/beak.. they have a small beak with a bit of a stop.. not the curved type head.. love those birds though..


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

MaryOfExeter said:


> What's the difference between those and Figs or Italian Owls?
> 
> Edit: I read that they were what Figs were made from. I also read that African Owls are sometimes called Tunisian Owls.


*Hi Becky, First thing in the early days the people were confused by the fact that both the African owl and the Tunisian owl were from AFRICA hence people thought it was the same breed.Now for the Fig and the Italian they both have a comon ancestor that being theTunisian owl. When the MOORS of North Africa conquered SPAIN they brought many of their customs and culture with them. They were into pigeon breeding and no dought brought the Tunisian owl with them. Now with the Italians ( ROMANS) they conquered Carthage which is today known as Tunisia. They the (Romans)brought back the Tunisian owl to then Rome (Italy today) also the Italians had colonies in NORTH AFRICA. I hope that I have not confused anyone with this History. *GEORGE


----------



## mouldi (Dec 3, 2010)

*hi i am from tunisia*

hi....
first description of tunisian owl was in 1735 by Moore ,normally is the origine of fuguirita and italian and normally is the the smallest pigeon ever , he Missing inderectly by breeding with other pigeons same breeders in tunisia have the tunisian owl i think not more than 4 or 5 ..is very good pigeon f, good producteur and he fly very good , i will traduct the dtandard "in french" when i have time ...

nice to know people like you .....


----------



## Nazmul (Dec 8, 2009)

what a beauty .......awesome bird mouldi ..


----------



## ValencianFigs (Jul 10, 2010)

george simon said:


> *Hi Becky, First thing in the early days the people were confused by the fact that both the African owl and the Tunisian owl were from AFRICA hence people thought it was the same breed.Now for the Fig and the Italian they both have a comon ancestor that being theTunisian owl. When the MOORS of North Africa conquered SPAIN they brought many of their customs and culture with them. They were into pigeon breeding and no dought brought the Tunisian owl with them. Now with the Italians ( ROMANS) they conquered Carthage which is today known as Tunisia. They the (Romans)brought back the Tunisian owl to then Rome (Italy today) also the Italians had colonies in NORTH AFRICA. I hope that I have not confused anyone with this History. *GEORGE


That is very good information and it is really accurate. I always thought that the Italian Owl was bred from the Figurita. But now I get the carthage idea.


----------



## mouldi (Dec 3, 2010)




----------

